# DAD - Definitive Audio Designs KMH 8 Subwoofer Review



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey guys! I recently picked up a KMH 8 from DAD to see what the hype was all about. Overall I found this subwoofer to have quite the level response and to have the ability to handle quite a large amount of power. It also comes in at a great price point that can't be beat. 

Ill let the video do the talking! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6IbXWqrm8k


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for share, I like it...

Where you get it?

Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------

